# Guess the type based on clothing style



## Cthulhu And Coffee

The rules are as follows:

(1) Post *no more than THREE* photos of articles of clothing or jewelry that you feel represent your fashion tastes, per post. If you feel you don't really have a style, honestly, you can just post pics of jeans and a t-shirt or whatever you wear on the regular. And you can see what people say based on that. This is supposed to be a game, anyway. So if they're wrong, I mean a lot of times people seem to be wrong in any other type of thread like this.

(2) Say in your post what you think the person above's type is based on their chosen photos. 

-----------------------------

I'll start:


----------



## nep2une

Introvert. INTP?


----------



## I am justice!

Enfp


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFJ


----------



## I am justice!

Judson Joist said:


> ESFJ


WELL I AM AN ENTP!!!!!!

you seem like ISTP


----------



## Krayfish

Idk who to type so...
@I an the real Mad Hatter ESFP @Judson Joist ISTP


----------



## Angelic.sweet

hmm i'm going to say ESTP


----------



## Eset

ISFJ.


----------



## 0wl

Se, xSxP leaning T>F


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Im going to say ISXP!


----------



## Sybow

I thought of ESFP, but then saw the hat with bunny ears. ENFP

I don't really have photo's, but I can describe it, if it doesn't work, just skip my ass :tongue:

I wear black 90% of the time. I don't like chaotic shirts with alot of stuff on it.

So.. casual, blank and black.


----------



## nep2une

@Sybow Me too, man. It bothers me. Not quite as minimalist as you, tho. IxTJ?


----------



## Adena

ISTP?

Here's mine, it varies though


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ESFP


I prefer wearing either black or red cloths, sometimes combining them.


mostly black coats and black pants.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Istj?
--

Okay, here's me.


----------



## Moo Rice

INFJ


----------



## Hexigoon

I'd say INFP fits! My 2nd choice would've been ENFP.

*Casual attire *


































*More 'formal' - the sort of thing I often like to wear while out in public*


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENTJ
























(Honestly unless I'm going to a job interview I don't give a fuck)


----------



## poco a poco

ISTP
looks easy-going, ever-so-slightly sporty. second guess would be ISTJ, though I think based off stereotypes an ISTJ would care slightly more. same practicality though. "they're clothes...they get the job done" LOL
also, love your signature...good song :tongue:


here are my cringey outfit of the day pix..................!! 






















I tend to like cutesy things, like sweaters, tights, and skirts. And cute shoes like platforms, chunky oxfords, chunky sandals, etc. I love flower patterned and lace accented things. I tend to not wear accessories, with the exception of hair accessories which I love (such as bows, flower clips, etc.)
I'm not sure if my style is demonstrative of my type... I'm curious!

edit: i am apparently very bad at following directions lmao


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

I realize my clothes don't match, but it's hotter than hell. This is the shirt my friend gave me that while cool, leaves me a bit exposed...And since I'm not about to post a picture of my face, this is as much as I'm willing to show what I look like...


----------

